# Marshall Artiste?



## AlisterHag

Never seen one before...Some one school me on it please?
1975 MARSHALL ARTSTE 100 WATTS AMP / REVERB | eBay


----------



## Marshallhead

Marshall's attempt at a Fender Twin, not worth anything like that price. One of the few Marshalls I've never actually tried, so can't comment on sound, but it isn't one of the classic revered models among other fans, so make of that what you will.


----------



## MajorNut1967

Its a bit rare because its in a head, most were combos. good mix of both worlds one channel has the unique tone stack (Baxandall) more Hi-Fi type stuff.


----------



## diesect20022000

MajorNut1967 said:


> Its a bit rare because its in a head, most were combos. good mix of both worlds one channel has the unique tone stack (Baxandall) more Hi-Fi type stuff.


so adding a gain stage this would become a modern metal machine then?

I may have to pick on up to mod for a footswitchable cascaded gain stage and a volume boost switch.....man that could be a killer amp


----------



## JCM900MkIII

Even Jim Marshall is quoted as saying the Marshall Artiste is one of Marshall's biggest marketing failures. The only thing making them valuable is they are rare, because no guitar player in his right mind bought one way back when, and they're coveted by Marshall amp collectors.....not really sure why? Of course an owner of one is going to tell you it's the greatest Marshall ever made, because he paid some idiotic price for it. All guitar players know the best Marshalls are JMP 2203/2204 MkII's made from 1978-1980 and vertical input JCM800 2203/2204's made from 1981-1983, which are pretty much the same amp except for the box it is in. Most everything after 1984 is crap with the exception of the Marshall JCM900 2100/2500 MkIII's made from 1990-1991. The SLX's (vomit), the Dull Reverbs with their tone sucking reverb and diodes (crap), the chicom DSL's, TSL's, and JVM's with their crappy little plastic pots, chicom wiring, and weak transformers, I would never use. Marshall should learn from their past, 1. Bigass Dagnall Transformers, 2. Full sized pots, 3. Top quality Sprague caps, 4. Beefy 6550 power tubes or top quality EL-34 power tubes......duh!!!


----------



## AlvisX

I'd say they still sound better IMO than a Twin Rev........(not a big fan of the twin rev). They sound Killer ,in their stock form ,set clean with a fuzz face in front of 'em. 

I think there were more Artistes in Europe . I've seen more over there for sale anyway. Maybe that same one . I woulda bought one just like that off Swiss ebay about 8 yrs ago ,if I had the money . It was cheap ...like 400 bucks or somethin.

I have a 1972 Artiste 50 ,long modded with 45/Bassman preamp. No regrets on that one . Mine was easy, as it was a turret board model 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_b2iaboNwQ8"]Modified Marshall Artiste / Alvin Youngblood Hart - YouTube[/ame]

Metal gain machine ....nah,just stick with a 900....

I'd love to use that Artiste 100 for bass though


----------



## MajorNut1967

diesect20022000 said:


> so adding a gain stage this would become a modern metal machince then?
> 
> I may have to pick on up to mod for a footswitchable cascaded gain stage and a volume boost switch.....mn that could be a killer amp



You could, it would sound unique for sure.


----------



## MajorNut1967

JCM900MkIII said:


> Even Jim Marshall is quoted as saying the Marshall Artiste is one of Marshall's biggest marketing failures. The only thing making them valuable is they are rare, because no guitar player in his right mind bought one way back when, and they're coveted by Marshall amp collectors.....not really sure why? Of course an owner of one is going to tell you it's the greatest Marshall ever made, because he paid some idiotic price for it. All guitar players know the best Marshalls are JMP 2203/2204 MkII's made from 1978-1980 and vertical input JCM800 2203/2204's made from 1981-1983, which are pretty much the same amp except for the box it is in. Most everything after 1984 is crap with the exception of the Marshall JCM900 2100/2500 MkIII's made from 1990-1991. The SLX's (vomit), the Dull Reverbs with their tone sucking reverb and diodes (crap), the chicom DSL's, TSL's, and JVM's with their crappy little plastic pots, chicom wiring, and weak transformers, I would never use. Marshall should learn from their past, 1. Bigass Dagnall Transformers, 2. Full sized pots, 3. Top quality Sprague caps, 4. Beefy 6550 power tubes or top quality EL-34 power tubes......duh!!!



What the hell are you talking about! Have you even played or owned one? And when did Jim Marshall tell you they were a marketing failure? And if it was such a marketing failure why did they produce it for seven years? I own one I don't think it's the ultimate Marshall under any circumstance, but it does have some unique and nice features. The amplifier was designed for the club/country players not for the rock musicians. You are assuming a lot of things and spouting off opinion as if you are some kind of Marshall Amplifier expert. And not all guitar players believe that the 2204/2203 amps are the best. If you were a real in the know expert about Marshall Amplifiers you would have just said, "It was a unique model to the Marshall line during the 70s, not a choice for the hard rock players."


----------



## AlisterHag

MajorNut1967 said:


> Its a bit rare because its in a head, most were combos. good mix of both worlds one channel has the unique tone stack (Baxandall) more Hi-Fi type stuff.



What's it got under the hood?


----------



## jvm210guy

JCM900MkIII said:


> Even Jim Marshall is quoted as saying the Marshall Artiste is one of Marshall's biggest marketing failures. The only thing making them valuable is they are rare, because no guitar player in his right mind bought one way back when, and they're coveted by Marshall amp collectors.....not really sure why? Of course an owner of one is going to tell you it's the greatest Marshall ever made, because he paid some idiotic price for it. All guitar players know the best Marshalls are JMP 2203/2204 MkII's made from 1978-1980 and vertical input JCM800 2203/2204's made from 1981-1983, which are pretty much the same amp except for the box it is in. Most everything after 1984 is crap with the exception of the Marshall JCM900 2100/2500 MkIII's made from 1990-1991. The SLX's (vomit), the Dull Reverbs with their tone sucking reverb and diodes (crap), the chicom DSL's, TSL's, and JVM's with their crappy little plastic pots, chicom wiring, and weak transformers, I would never use. Marshall should learn from their past, 1. Bigass Dagnall Transformers, 2. Full sized pots, 3. Top quality Sprague caps, 4. Beefy 6550 power tubes or top quality EL-34 power tubes......duh!!!


 

LOL, wow you just shit on a lot great Marshall amps! Cool opinion bro, can't wait to here more of 'em...


----------



## chuckmehh

JCM900MkIII said:


> Even Jim Marshall is quoted as saying the Marshall Artiste is one of Marshall's biggest marketing failures. The only thing making them valuable is they are rare, because no guitar player in his right mind bought one way back when, and they're coveted by Marshall amp collectors.....not really sure why? Of course an owner of one is going to tell you it's the greatest Marshall ever made, because he paid some idiotic price for it. All guitar players know the best Marshalls are JMP 2203/2204 MkII's made from 1978-1980 and vertical input JCM800 2203/2204's made from 1981-1983, which are pretty much the same amp except for the box it is in. Most everything after 1984 is crap with the exception of the Marshall JCM900 2100/2500 MkIII's made from 1990-1991. The SLX's (vomit), the Dull Reverbs with their tone sucking reverb and diodes (crap), the chicom DSL's, TSL's, and JVM's with their crappy little plastic pots, chicom wiring, and weak transformers, I would never use. Marshall should learn from their past, 1. Bigass Dagnall Transformers, 2. Full sized pots, 3. Top quality Sprague caps, 4. Beefy 6550 power tubes or top quality EL-34 power tubes......duh!!!





Did you type this up on a 4 story computer with a processor the size of a football field? 

Times change man, if you get stuck in the past you'll miss all that's great about the present.


----------



## MajorNut1967

AlisterHag said:


> What's it got under the hood?



It came in both 50w & 100w versions. Two independent channels, both enclosed tone stacks (ala' Fender). But while one channel is typical JTM 45 tone stack, the other channel has a (Baxandall) tone stack “lil’ bit Hi-Fi”. And a reverb that’s not outstanding, but it works. Typical Long tail PI & output stage EL34 & 4 x ECC83.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

JCM900MkIII said:


> Even Jim Marshall is quoted as saying the Marshall Artiste is one of Marshall's biggest marketing failures. The only thing making them valuable is they are rare, because no guitar player in his right mind bought one way back when, and they're coveted by Marshall amp collectors.....not really sure why? Of course an owner of one is going to tell you it's the greatest Marshall ever made, because he paid some idiotic price for it. All guitar players know the best Marshalls are JMP 2203/2204 MkII's made from 1978-1980 and vertical input JCM800 2203/2204's made from 1981-1983, which are pretty much the same amp except for the box it is in. Most everything after 1984 is crap with the exception of the Marshall JCM900 2100/2500 MkIII's made from 1990-1991. The SLX's (vomit), the Dull Reverbs with their tone sucking reverb and diodes (crap), the chicom DSL's, TSL's, and JVM's with their crappy little plastic pots, chicom wiring, and weak transformers, I would never use. Marshall should learn from their past, 1. Bigass Dagnall Transformers, 2. Full sized pots, 3. Top quality Sprague caps, 4. Beefy 6550 power tubes or top quality EL-34 power tubes......duh!!!


----------



## marshfreak

I own an artiste 100 watt head and the amp is really great , it has two channels , reverb one that sounds like hendrix with a fender strat ( not that great with an overdrive in my opinion) and the other channel sounds dark and rounded like a jtm 45 ( amazing with distortion pedals or overdrive...the amp is very clean and bassy overall
Mine came with a tall closed back cabinet and celestions green back, i can understand back then why it was hated by rockers obviously because its clean but that was back then , right now in 2017 with made in china bad quality sounding amps the artiste is a holy grail


----------

